# Reef Maker in Destin???



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone know of a Reef Maker that will deploy in Destin? I already talked to the reefmaker in Orange Beach, just looking for another company. We want multiple spots and different designs. Thanks


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Reef Maker in Destin*

Captain Jon
There is a reef maker in Destin and they have a boat called the Michael Scott. I have been delivering chicken coops to them for a few years now. You can call me at 251-747-5751 and I'll give you a contact #.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

capt mike said:


> Captain Jon
> There is a reef maker in Destin and they have a boat called the Michael Scott. I have been delivering chicken coops to them for a few years now. You can call me at 251-747-5751 and I'll give you a contact #.


Do they have a website? Thanks


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

Kelly Windes group owns the Michael Scott .. he can take up to 26 ckicken coups.. 2 years ago it was $2000 plus fuel.. you drive the boat at deployment.. Capt. and mate pushes coops you mark the #'s I was pleased.. do it !!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

I ordered through the reefmaker in Orange Beach last week. He is going to run some over to Destin for me. Thanks for the information though, I will keep them in mind.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Water Hazard said:


> I ordered through the reefmaker in Orange Beach last week. He is going to run some over to Destin for me. Thanks for the information though, I will keep them in mind.


 
Just holler if you need someone to check them out for you.:w00t:


----------

